# [resolved] McAfee and avast!



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

*McAfee and avast!*

Ok, for all of those that know my anti-virus situation :wink: , my dad is finally letting me uninstall McAfee. I currently have the free *avast!* and McAfee, so I was wondering which to get rid of since now I an kinda hesitating to uninstall McAfee. Before when he wouldn't let me, I was sooo eager to get rid of McAfee, but now that I have the choice I dunno... 

Any help from you dudes and dudettes? (please!!)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I do not like McAfee. Seen it miss to many viruses. I like Avast much better than AVG. Just remember, no one AV catches it all. Run an online scan every 2-4 weeks and at the 1st sign of strange happenings.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah I do the online scans, but I'm with you, avast! over AVG. But if I uninstall McAfee I will feel bad because my dad bought it, but if I uninstall avast! I will just reinstall it later at some point....


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I would have to agree with the above. Scrap McAfee.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell your father that people that fight viruses for a living say McAfee is crap and it does not protect your computer as well. See if you can talk him in to not giving them any more money. I don't think you can talk him into uninstalling it from his computer, but Avast is a better solution for you. 

Have you had any viruses get past McAfee?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Not really a virus, it was Powerscan 1.1 that bry623 helped me kill. Well he really should keep it on his because all he has on there besides McAfee is Spybot. & He uses Win Firewall


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

OK I just did something totally not me/rash. I uninstalled all of McAfee 

Thread solved (I hope)

EDIT: I can't resolve this thread for some reason :4-dontkno


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

McAfee is a sorry virus scan, it will miss almost any virus AVG, Avast, or Panda will pickup.

keep Avast. ditch McAfee.


----------

